# High Maintenance Maggie



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so I've brushed tangles out of Maggies coat 3 times already today. She's getting them every time I take her outside cause she wears a harness and a coat and the friction is making the hair tangle. Adult coat coming in? I don't know if I want to clip her hair shorter or not. I don't want her to freeze. Right now her body hair is 2" long and her legs are 3" long. Her legs don't get tangled just her body on her chest and belly and some on her shoulders. The air is dryer now too and I noticed she is a bit static y so I rubbed a little coconut oil in it hoping that it will help with the tangles. Do you guys think her hair is too long right now? Should I clip it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If she's getting matts this easily, I would clip her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm surprised you have been able to get her long for this long! Molly just got clipped short today and it's freezing here but with her Equafleece she doesn't seem to notice😊 short is a lot easier in the snow much less awful snowballs👍


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I'm surprised you have been able to get her long for this long! Molly just got clipped short today and it's freezing here but with her Equafleece she doesn't seem to notice😊 short is a lot easier in the snow much less awful snowballs👍


Hallo my favourite elusive poo & poo owner!! Xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I give up. Gave her a bath and blow dry and started clipping. Most of her body is now 1" long but her legs and belly are still long. Then we both got tired and need a break. She looks like a cocker spaniel with a cockapoo head.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I sometimes do this, especially with both girls to do.


----------

